# How much water is too much?



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 14, 2015)

I drink between 2 liters to a gallon in an hour or so when lifting, I feel bloated as hell when I leave, is that normal or am I drinking too much??


----------



## BigBob (Sep 14, 2015)

I think that too much too soon. Could throw off your electrolyte balance. A gallon over a 12 hour period is ok. Chewie, don't you feel like pucking? I'd gag for sure. Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree with Bob,  unless your sweating like a whore in church,  that may be a bit much.  For me 40-60oz depending upon the time of year.  Summer on tren may be pushing a half a gallon but  that's tops. I work outside and even 9 physical  in 100° heat I'll drink 2 1/2 gallons at most.   If your scale is accurate enough,  you could try weighing yourself pre and post and see.  Ideally your weight should remain unchanged.


----------



## zoey101fan (Sep 14, 2015)

A blood test should tell you if you're doing too much.

I have an OCD water drinking habit and I go 4 gallons + per day.  Sodium always pops low.  I swapped out some of the water for powerade zero, started adding massive amounts of salt to my food, and started eating packets of salt at random intervals.

I have been able to get my sodium levels into a normal range by doing this.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## thebrick (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a lot of water in that short period of time. I would drink that in the hours right before your workout to give your body time to absorb and hydrate. I go by the color of my urine and if its almost colorless, I'm happy.


----------



## psych (Sep 15, 2015)

having your electrolytes of normally with Na, P, K , Ca, and Mg you will see and feel muscle spasm and twitching. Each one is unique but for sodium being to low from the water diluting it "hyponatremia" head ache, vomiting, anorexia, confusion, loss of energy and fatigue, restlessness and irritability, muscle weakness, spasms or cramps, seizures, coma, and death iIF YOU HOLD IN YOUR URINE!!! thats how that lady died doin the water challenge for a Nintendo Wii.  

Use to get roofers in all the time in the ER. Zoey has hit it on the nail with powerade zero.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 23, 2015)

I know for myself I cant get down more than 1- 1.5 gallons per day but I truly believe that plenty.


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 26, 2015)

I agree with The Brick.  Drink a quart or so an hour before working out, then take another quart or half gallon of water with you to the gym...but no more than that.  The body will be well hydrated prior to going and you can replace what you lose and some extra while there without going overboard.

Too much water in too short a time can actually kill you.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Mar 12, 2016)

Well water is the need of our life and body. We can't live without drinking water. It is important to drink healthy water but it is also good to drink lot of water in a day. I drink more than 20 glasses of water during the day.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Mar 12, 2016)

Anderson Rome said:


> Well water is the need of our life and body. We can't live without drinking water. It is important to drink healthy water but it is also good to drink lot of water in a day. I drink more than 20 glasses of water during the day.


////


----------



## Rachel (Jun 6, 2016)

it’s possible to drink too much water, but difficult to do. There is a condition called hyponatremia, usually found in endurance athletes.


----------

